# wordpress.com down?



## Poimen (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't login to wordpress.com but I was able to visit their homepage. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 3, 2008)

My blog works fine, and is a wordpress.com blog.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 3, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> My blog works fine, and is a wordpress.com blog.



Then the problem must be my computer because I can't view your blog either or _any_ wordpress blog. As far as I can tell these are the only websites affected. I can't open it in IE either (I use Firefox). 

This is very strange!


----------



## YoungCalvinist (Mar 3, 2008)

My blog seems to be working just fine today


----------



## Poimen (Mar 3, 2008)

I cleared all my cookies and private data. The next step is a virus and spybot search (which I seriously doubt will help since my computer is usually clean). 

Any suggestions as to what I should do next?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, there's always the reboot option, I suppose.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 3, 2008)

Tried it; didn't work.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 3, 2008)

What programs do you have running right now?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 3, 2008)

Firefox; Avast Virus software; spyware blaster; free cell.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm. Try shutting down Avast and the spyware blaster. Sometimes programs like that get a little pesky. I know that Norton does often.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 3, 2008)

Daniel, it may not be your machine at all. I've run into a similar problem with WordPress before. It may be a server in your region.

Once my wife updated her Wordpress blog and asked if I could look at it. She could read it fine, but I couldn't access it at all. We were using different ISPs and going through different nodes. It lasted for about an hour and suddenly I could see it. Nothing to do with my machine because I tried another on the same ISP with the same effect.

We've emailed Wordpress about this and the reply was something like "it takes a while for changes to propogate throughout the various regions." The only thing I couldn't figure out was why it always was Wordpress that had this interesting issue.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes that seems to make sense because it is working now. 

Our servers in Alberta run off of cow manure so maybe we need to upgrade to a more modern fuel. Coal anyone?


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 3, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Yes that seems to make sense because it is working now.
> 
> Our servers in Alberta run off of cow manure so maybe we need to upgrade to a more modern fuel. Coal anyone?



 Actually, I think it is because the prarie dogs are still hibernating and can't get to their little wheels.


----------

